# Nightlife in Queenstown



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

All i know is 5 Below looks like fun  iceeeeee barsssss











Give google a go, theres alot about it there

queenstown nightlife - Google Search


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

mate, there are heaps of cranking clubs in the alleys of Queenstown..

not much really happens 'til late late bro... a club that is dead early will be cranking when all the kids finish work for the evening........


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Yea ive heard about Below 5, the new ice bar. Apparently everything in there is made of ice, including the glasses. Guess ull have to down that drink b4 it melts thru the glass then. That's one of the bars on my hit list, i think its more of a novelty bar tho.

sHnow - care to name any off the top of ur head? Any good new clubs that play particular types of music like dance or hip hop, etc...


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

Mojo said:


> Yea ive heard about Below 5, the new ice bar. Apparently everything in there is made of ice, including the glasses. Guess ull have to down that drink b4 it melts thru the glass then. That's one of the bars on my hit list, i think its more of a novelty bar tho.
> 
> sHnow - care to name any off the top of ur head? Any good new clubs that play particular types of music like dance or hip hop, etc...


Winnie Bagoes, that place is mint. Awesome food and great atmosphere, with wicked peeps. 

Also when you Queenstown, go to Ferg Berger the best burgers anywhere period.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Thx, ill check em out. I have also read about Ferg Bergers, quite a few ppl have raved about the place. Im guessing the place is in the town centre & not on one of the resorts?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted by sjrobin 3 September 2007 
"The best burgers in the world - we found the counter down a back alley, and were shocked to be given homemade aoli with our chips! Not the food we were used to as backpackers."

"FergburgerA hole in the wall (literally) burger joint off Cow Lane. You’d never find this place unless you ventured off the main drags in Queenstown, as it doesn’t even face Cow Lane, so it’s not visible from one of the main streets just 100 meters away. Huge burgers, and several vegetarian options as well."

F E R G B U R G E R
click on holy sites at the bottom for a map


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> Posted by sjrobin 3 September 2007
> "The best burgers in the world - we found the counter down a back alley, and were shocked to be given homemade aoli with our chips! Not the food we were used to as backpackers."
> 
> "FergburgerA hole in the wall (literally) burger joint off Cow Lane. You’d never find this place unless you ventured off the main drags in Queenstown, as it doesn’t even face Cow Lane, so it’s not visible from one of the main streets just 100 meters away. Huge burgers, and several vegetarian options as well."
> ...


Thx. And just in case anyone else is looking for Ferg's, it says on their site that they've relocated to a bigger place on Shotover St. Lookin fwd to sum yummy burgers


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

although the ferg does have great burgers, there is a lot of hype that goes with it. for equally great burgers check out red star in wanaka and sticky fingers(great drunk food)in nelson if you have the chance.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Not sure where Nelson is. Im going to be mainly in Queenstown, may pop into Wanaka after a day on Cardrona. Ill check out sticky fingers tho.

Looks like this thread has turned into more of a `places for food after a big nite out' :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Nelson is a looong way from Queenstown (top of the south island) so it might be a bit of a mish for some food... I haven't been in queenstown long, but World bar and Revolver are pretty good and Winnie Bagoes is sweet, make such good fries/pizza too and the roof can open, pretty cool. And yup Ferg is now on Shotover St. On the other side of the range, Cardrona hotel will be pumping during the Burton Open (29th July - 2nd August).


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Heyy, a few more bar suggestions. Buffalo Club, Revolver, World Bar, Thirsty Ram (new bar that seems pretty good), Altitude, Subculture, Montys, Sky Bar. Thats about it for now


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

A lil late. Ive been there n back now  There was a good club on the same street as Winnie's, just a lil further up the street. Cant remember the name but had an awesum DJ playin. Not sure if he was a resident Dj or just a guest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

ooo ok, did you enjoy yourself? and i forgot to mention winnies


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Oooh yea... i certainly did. Had the best time snowboarding. Wish i was back there now  Queenstown nightlife was ok, im more into the clubbing scene rather than the bars, couple of ok clubs there but nothing like wot we have back here. I was also pretty tired most nites after a day of boardin so maybe i wasnt quite into having a big nite out.

Fergburgers definitely makes the best burgers around. Lone Star has good ribs & they r a decent serving. The other thing i had alot of fun doin is the luge circuit. Dont let the look of those kiddy lookin carts deceive u, they do pick up alot of speed if u dont use the brakes. We had em goin sideways, on 2 wheels, even airborne...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Queenstown nightlife is goes off.......Winniebego is a chilled out bar, make really really good gourment pizzas...just an overall good atmosphere. I rekon anywhere you go in Q-town, you cant go wrong, its such a nice little town. talking about fergs, burgers are bloody massive! and bloody tasty, the morning glory is the shit if your wanting a good brekky burger...

cant wait till my next trip to q-town again...love that place


----------



## patrick2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Queenstown Bars*

hi

There are many bars in Queenstown fueling the party atmosphere. Be sure to know the hot spots and places to go before bar crawling your way around Queenstown.
Queenstown Bars


----------



## Peterson (Jul 30, 2013)

It is not a big problem to search bars and clubs. Now the world is a global village, you can easily search for different clubs and bars in your area or ask the peoples living around you.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

patrick2012 said:


> hi
> 
> There are many bars in Queenstown fueling the party atmosphere. Be sure to know the hot spots and places to go before bar crawling your way around Queenstown.
> Queenstown Bars


raising that shit from the dead.....


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

fattrav said:


> raising that shit from the dead.....


When Ferg was still a little known burger bar down an alley!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Richie67 said:


> When Ferg was still a little known burger bar down an alley!


And people didn't queue 30 deep there


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The Find is another newer place on Shotover street, same people than ran World bar before it burned down. They did $2 soft tacos on Wednesdays which were amazing, packed the place out with people off the slopes. Half price Tea pots and 2 for 1 beers later that night, worth checking out if anyone ventures that way next season. Let me know as I'll hopefully be there mid Sept - end of season.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

Party on in Arrowtown!!!!

But with petrol being $2.50 a litre, you may not wanna travel too far.


----------

